# 1937 Schwinn Model C Prewar Original Paint Well Optioned Bike



## tomsjack (Oct 30, 2020)

1937 Schwinn Model C Prewar Original Paint Well Optioned Bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-Schwinn-Model-C-Prewar-Original-Paint-Well-Optioned-Bike/164468180376?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2020)

$2200--no tank, no light, no rack, wrong seat, and well optioned?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 30, 2020)

well............optioned.
lol


----------

